# VLC error of upgrading



## roddierod (Feb 3, 2009)

I've upgraded to 7.1 stable and upgrade all ports.

When I attempt to play a movie with VLC I get this error:


```
[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
[00000001] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to us
e vlc without interface.
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".
[00000361] main input error: input thread could not be created at input/input.c:
370 (Operation not permitted)
[00000361] main input error: cannot create input thread
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
roddierod@atomizer$
```

I also get the gmplayer error that was posted in another thread.


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

Switch your video output to one of the others like opengl2 or xv.


----------

